# alternative to a ski rack



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

What kind of car (make/model/year)? You could invest in those super-durable liners for your trunk and the back of your rear passenger seats. I forget the exact name of the material but its essentially a heavy-duty, flexible plastic. You cant take them out of your car easily to spray them off or dump melted snow out.

This way you avoid water constantly seeping into your seats?


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

sheepstealer said:


> What kind of car (make/model/year)? You could invest in those super-durable liners for your trunk and the back of your rear passenger seats. I forget the exact name of the material but its essentially a heavy-duty, flexible plastic. You cant take them out of your car easily to spray them off or dump melted snow out.
> 
> This way you avoid water constantly seeping into your seats?


I have a 2010 Mazda 3 hatchback. That sounds interesting, do you mean something like this? It does look like a cheap alternative that might just work!

Amazon.com: Majestic Pet Tan Universal Waterproof Suv Cargo Liner for Pets: Pet Supplies


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

get a blue tarp or a plastic bag from a mattress...and have found old free ski racks x2 and have jerry rigged them to work


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I just lay a gang of towels down to absorb the moisture. Then wash em,boom clean and fresh every time. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

actually, if needed I just use a big old blanket (helps to pad shit) and hang it in the basement to dry for the next trip.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I too have been running a Mazda 3 Hatchback to the mountains for a few years...the inside is beat to shit because of it. (mostly b/c I wasn't careful). BUT under the rain gutters are factory mount points that fit a M8 size bolt. I got a used Sport Rack, and a few used snowboard carriers on local classifieds and voila, up to 6 snowboards on the roof, and up to 5 people inside.

It is worth it to get racks....trust me. PM me if you want more info on the actual model of rack and how I mounted it.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Banjo said:


> I too have been running a Mazda 3 Hatchback to the mountains for a few years...the inside is beat to shit because of it. (mostly b/c I wasn't careful). BUT under the rain gutters are factory mount points that fit a M8 size bolt. I got a used Sport Rack, and a few used snowboard carriers on local classifieds and voila, up to 6 snowboards on the roof, and up to 5 people inside.
> 
> It is worth it to get racks....trust me. PM me if you want more info on the actual model of rack and how I mounted it.


I know a ski rack is worth it, especially for someone like me who would be going up at least 30-50 times a season. But this is just a luxury I will not be able to afford this year =/


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Littlebigdreams said:


> I have a 2010 Mazda 3 hatchback. That sounds interesting, do you mean something like this? It does look like a cheap alternative that might just work!
> 
> Amazon.com: Majestic Pet Tan Universal Waterproof Suv Cargo Liner for Pets: Pet Supplies


I have the same (2011) car, and just have a blanket over the folded back seats. Just being a towel to wipe things down in the parking lot, and you're rockin! Your edges will love you, too.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Buy a small tarp, they have ones that are 6x6. Work great for cars with fold down seats. Keeps it dry.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Keep the airflow heavy in the car. Crank the heater (doesn't even have to be hot, just lots of fresh air) to dry things out. Crack a window while doing so as well. I always have the blower goin' good when I drive, just like the air blowin'. It'll dry out your interior pretty quickly unless you pour buckets of water in there.

Towels and everything else will help too.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

My old car was a 2012 Ford Focus (bout the same size as a mazda 3). I had WeatherTech floor mats and cargo liner. They worked incredibly well for catching all the moisture from my gear and shoes/boots during the snowboard season. I traded it in in August and the carpets were spotless.

Now I have an FJ Cruiser which doesn't have carpet, so I'm good to go


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

neachdainn said:


> Your edges will love you, too.


Your edges will cut the shit out of/scratch everything they touch....

SR1010 Complete Roof Rack System | SportRack CA

Find this used, bolt it down to your factory mount points, find a used ski rack.
Depending where you are there should be a ton available; there is one available here WITH ski rack for $75.

My issue was with a board longer than 158, and going with more than 2 people, it wasn't a good fit inside...passenger had to move the seat up to get the boards in and close the hatch.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

They make trunk liners to fit your vehicle, which will hold the water from getting into your carpeting.

Mazda 3 Cargo Liner - Reviews on Cargo Mats & Trunk Liners for Mazda 3 - i Sport & s Grand Touring - 2004 - 2014

While driving make sure the A/C button is on (yes, even if you're heating the car). Running the A/C _with the vent set to "open"_ will bring in fresh air and dry it out so humidity won't build up inside the cabin.

When running your Car

.
.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

hate to say it but it's not that hard....

Blanket, tarp towels anything. Take the time to knock as much snow off your gear as possible. Wrap the trunk and or boards in said blanket and throw in the trunk. This is basically a free option. 

When you get home take the time to remove it and blot up any moisture in the trunk with clean dry towels. 
Take the time to vacuum out any dirt or sand from your boots. 

Place a box fan blowing into the trunk if it does get real wet but I doubt it will. I did many of these suggestions until I got my rack and my car didn't get wrecked, didn't stink and this was never an issue

Those WeatherTek liners aren't cheap. By the time you get them it is 'almost' a wash for a rack system on CL. 

Not sure if you have a hitch but you can fabricate or buy a trailer mounted system to hold snowboards. Might be a cheaper option to explore


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I just lay a big piece of cardboard down; put some thin plastic sheeting underneath it if you really want to keep the moisture off the carpeting. The cardboard does a good job of absorbing any excess snow/moisture and also keeps edges from cutting anything. Last year I bought a couple of really cheap carrying bags (the non-padded canvas ones) on clearance for my snowboard and the wife's skis and that helps keep edges from tearing things up too bad too. Plus, the canvas breathes and doesn't trap as much moisture in like a plastic bag would do (which just speeds up the rusting process). 

Having said all of this, with three kids that travel up north with us every time we go, I am at the point of considering a rack system myself for our Ford Freestyle. It's easier to just take my F150 which has a topper on it but I hate wasting the gas using that every time. I'm guessing either this or next year I will have to invest in a rack system. Or a minivan. :sad:


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

buy a board bag.

Put said snowboard in bag, bag in car.... drive home.

once you get home....remove from bag and drive everything including the bag off.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Littlebigdreams said:


> I know a ski rack is worth it, especially for someone like me who would be going up at least 30-50 times a season. But this is just a luxury I will not be able to afford this year =/


going riding 30-50 times a season is more of a luxury than getting a roof rack system, even a cheap thule square bar copy like a Inno rack system.

Season passes aren't exactly cheap... which many mountains, a season pass costs 3 times the cost of a roof rack system. 

But... that's your priority....

so...get some tarps from your local hardware store and fold the seats down. If you cannot fit more than 1 passenger... it's the other passenger's problem.

then there is craigslist. You just need the towers and cross bars and you can buy the fit kit separately.


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a Nissan Versa. I use a simple board bag. Keeps my vehicle dry and when I get back home just let my bag dry out. I also have a blanket in my trunk to set my boots on.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> buy a board bag.
> 
> Put said snowboard in bag, bag in car.... drive home.
> 
> once you get home....remove from bag and drive everything including the bag off.


... the bag is also good for trips. Good for keeping your stuff safe from hits or scratching, good for keeping your gear safely stored AND ready to go should pow call on short notice. 

Just make sure you dry your stuff before zipping and storing for more than a day or so; if in fear of any bit of left over moisture, don't zip all the way and/or additional drying.

Snowboard bag = win.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> buy a board bag.
> 
> Put said snowboard in bag, bag in car.... drive home.
> 
> once you get home....remove from bag and drive everything including the bag off.


+1 - this is what I did when I had my VW Rabbit. Super easy. :thumbsup:


----------

